# Beano is helping?



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought if give it a try. What could it hurt? I've tried so many things thus far. Well..... It does help with the volume. I still stink, just much less.

I'm soooo convinced that this is bacterial. I wish I could put myself on a antibacterial regime and start on a recovery from this devastating illness.

Maybe one day Soon.

I will keep you updated on my progress, if there is one.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

YOU WILL GET BETTER,It could be candida(yeast) thats what was wrong with me.It took me two years to get rid of the fecal smell.If i dont eat any High Fructose corn Syrup and eat anti fungals,it will not return.Also use probiotics.You have to starve the yeast and put good bacteria in your gut to help kill them


----------

